# Schneider Skill 300 und dann?



## Whatsername (5. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hi liebe Zocker, meine Frage ist wahrscheinlich total müllig, aber würde gerne mal wissen wie ich mich denn weiter Skillen kann ab 300?! Nur noch mit Rezepten oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Oder gibt es jetzt auch neue Lehrer?! Wäre nett wenn mir jemand auf die Sprünge hilft. 

Thx


----------



## TaZz (5. Februar 2007)

Du musst dir ein Buch im Ah kaufen mit dem du von 300 auf 375 Skillen kannst. Dann lehrt dir ein Schneider-Lehrer in der Scherbenwelt neue Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (5. Februar 2007)

Ach quatsch du brauchst kein buch aus dem ah. du gehts einfach zur lehrerin auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel und lässt dich zum Schneidermeister (oder so ähnlich) ausbilden. Das geht ab skill 275. und dann kann man bis 375 skillen. Man kann auch gleich nen haufen neue items lernen die man craften kann, die es früher nur als rezepte gab


----------



## Hexagon (7. Februar 2007)

Genau für Horde steht in Thrallmar im Gasthaus die Schneidereilehrerin von 300 bis glaub ich 335. Rezepte ab 340 gibts in Shattraht im Unteren Viertel!


----------

